# Tyranidosaurus Rex



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I really didn't know what else to call this. :laugh: 

It's tervigon legs, a trygon torso and head and zoanthrope head carapace. 















































What you think?


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Looks awesome. Did it take much work convincing the kits to go together? It doesn't look like you've done any putty work.

What will this model count as on the tabletop?


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

now to convert a landspeeder into a jeep to drive away from it ;P
great job on this bash, looks awesome.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

ntaw said:


> Looks awesome. Did it take much work convincing the kits to go together? It doesn't look like you've done any putty work.


The tervigon leg section is designed to join to a torso at a right angle, so I had to hack that away and use the trygon joining piece. It will require a bit of sculpting to clean up. As well as the join of trygon head to zoanthrope carapace, which also left quite the gap. 



ntaw said:


> What will this model count as on the tabletop?


I had planned to use either the hive tyrant or more likely the trygon as the starting point, then use the mutation rules in the 3e tyranid codex to calculate a new statline and points cost. It would not be anything spectacularly overpowered. 

Failing that, or if I don;t get an opponent's permission, I'd probably run it as a trygon or simply not use it at all. 



Haskanael said:


> now to convert a landspeeder into a jeep to drive away from it ;P great job on this bash, looks awesome.


Thank you. Now the tricky part is making something out of what's left.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Just tell the Guardsmen to keep still...her vision keys off movement, so she won't be able to see them then...


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Svartmetall said:


> Just tell the Guardsmen to keep still...her vision keys off movement, so she won't be able to see them then...


Sadly that theory was long since disproved...


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

What about a fw dimacharon, at least I think that is what it's called.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

DaisyDuke said:


> What about a fw dimacharon, at least I think that is what it's called.


That is also an option, but I don't have access to its rules right now.


----------

